# Apps for Iphone



## Anchorman (Jan 13, 2006)

Anyone know of a list of marine related apps for an Iphone anywhere? Or any apps they have found useful?
Thanks.
Neil


----------



## LEEJ (Mar 25, 2006)

Ship Finder Free is handy.


----------



## Anchorman (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks LEEJ . When my contract runs out next month I am going to treat myself to an Iphone. I have been told a few apps that I should try. I will add your suggestion to list.
Neil


----------



## rknibbs (Mar 11, 2006)

It depends on what you want to use your iphone for. If you are a yachtsman there are apps for taking bearings through the camera and having electronic charts. For general marine interest the best app is Marine Traffic. There are plenty of apps for tides, weather, etc. So it depends on your personal needs. I use my iphone all the time, the apps are great.


----------



## Anchorman (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks for positive comment rknibbs. Still seafaring but also have a motor cruiser to play with. I was told the Navionics app was good so will have a try with that one. Trying to keep up with the new technology.
Neil


----------



## Oz. (Sep 6, 2005)

What's APPS ??? Serious question.


----------



## rknibbs (Mar 11, 2006)

Apps are software applications for smart mobile phones. An app is typically written for a specific purpose, for example, weather, news, games, and a thousand and one other subjects - in fact almost anything you can think of. Think of a smart mobile phones as a tiny personal computer loaded with software.


----------

